# 08-09 On the Record Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Got any predictions for teams, players, conferences, or anything else? Post them here and we will see who looks like a genius and who looks like an idiot at the end of the season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC will not win the national title.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois will lose their season opener to Eastern Washington


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

UNC will win the national championship after losing two games early in the year with Danny Green out. 

Michigan will make the NCAA Tournament. 

The Big East will get 9 teams in. 

Connecticut will be a disappointment. 

Oklahoma will be a dark horse Final 4 contender. 

Notre Dame will spend a couple of weeks at #1.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I love this kind of thread.



bball2223 said:


> UNC will not win the national title.


Dang. You took mine.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you think UNC isn't gonna win the national title, who else will ?

Tyler Hansbrough will get more props on ESPN than Brett Favre.

Stephen Curry will struggle as a point guard and eventually head back full time to his old role.

Tyler Smith will be the SEC player of the year and 1st team All-American.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

UK will be one of the top "surprise teams" this season and will not have double-digit losses once the season is over.

UGA will not make the NCAA tournament and Felton's job will be in serious jeopardy if he isn't fired/forced to resign at season's end.

LSU will make some serious noise in the SEC and will make the NCAA tournament.

Arkansas will be another surprise team this season and will probably be one of the more entertaining teams to watch.

Tennessee will defend their SEC crown, split their series with UK, and UK will be right on their heels for the SEC championship. However, UT will not make it past the Elite 8.

UNC will not win the championship.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas will lose 2-3 non con games and 3-5 con games and be a 4-6 seed in March Madness


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

UNC will NOT make to the Final Four, on top of that lose in the 2nd round. Typical Roy Williams "Great" teams. BTW his NC team was not his team, it was Coach Doughtery's. But anyway.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzaga Bulldogs will make their first ever Final Four.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UNC will make the Final 4.

Notre Dame will be a #1 seed for the NCAA tourney.

2 SEC teams will make the Final 4.

Tyler Hansbrough will not be the POY.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC will win it all. No buts no ifs

And the caveat is that they will go undefeated. Yeah I said it!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> UNC will win it all. No buts no ifs
> 
> And the caveat is that they will go undefeated. Yeah I said it!


Their schedule is too tough to not lose a couple of games, they don't play in the JV league.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> UNC will win it all. No buts no ifs
> 
> And the caveat is that they will go undefeated. Yeah I said it!


The boldest prediction yet... 

Undefeated is not unrealistic, it's just not very likely.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

UCLA will go undefeated in all the games they win


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: ballsy prediction


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Tyler Hansbrough will not be the POY.




I think they already made up the trophy / nameplate for him


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Gonzaga Bulldogs will make their first ever Final Four.


Do you ever talk about anything other than Gonzaga? Seriously dude...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> I think they already made up the trophy / nameplate for him


Actually, he has the 09 trophy standing next to the 08 version in his trophy case already, he just can't tell anyone.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

St. Mary's wins the WCC. Marquette wins the Big East.

Charlotte makes NCAA Tournament. Pittsburgh doesn't.

James Harden wins POY.

UAB is considered the best mid-major team for the majority of the season.

Michigan St. wins National Championship.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> I think they already made up the trophy / nameplate for him


They'd better change it to Harangody...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dang, cool. Pitt won't even make the Tourney? a long shot, but i can see it happening though.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> dang, cool. Pitt won't even make the Tourney? a long shot, but i can see it happening though.


I'm going way out on a limb there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I'm going way out on a limb there.


That statement goes for a lot of your predcitions


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> That statement goes for a lot of your predcitions


Sometimes. I do have UNC winning the ACC :biggrin:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

here is a bold prediction


DUKE will be on the BUBBLE to make it


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bold and stupid are two separate things


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> That statement goes for a lot of your predcitions



Isn't that the whole point of the thread? Not all of us are going to be like kansasalumn and predict that our team will have 3-6 conference losses...I mean c'mon...get a little bolder than that KA...

As I've already mentioned I'm guaranteeing that Minnesota makes the NCAA tournament.

I'm also going to come out and say that Purdue will be a 1 seed come March.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> bold and stupid are two separate things


i am just giving you crap. I think duke will make it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the thread? Not all of us are going to be like kansasalumn and predict that our team will have 3-6 conference losses...I mean c'mon...get a little bolder than that KA...
> 
> As I've already mentioned I'm guaranteeing that Minnesota makes the NCAA tournament.
> 
> I'm also going to come out and say that Purdue will be a 1 seed come March.



I am just being realistic . Ok here is bold. KU will repeat...........Big 12 Champions


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Miami will win the ACC Tournament


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gerald Henderson will be a first team all-american.

I just got back from that annual coaches clinic and saw a couple practices. holy cow that guy is amazing this year. and actually, jon scheyer may be nearly as effective in the practices.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Illinois will lose their season opener to Eastern Washington


Halfway there.. 35-35 @ halftime :lol:

Nvm won 66-50 lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Halfway there.. 35-35 @ halftime :lol:
> 
> Nvm won 66-50 lol


You must have meant Kentucky. Boy oh Boy giving up 111 points at Rupp in your opener isn't exactly an ideal way to start the season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^holy cow. woops


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crazy thing is Meeks and Stevenson had career games. You shouldn't loose when two players put up numbers like that. It doesn't get any better for them either, UNC next week babay!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^isn't that game usually a few weeks later? btw, UNC will murder them, even if Hansbrough doesn't play.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Tuesday is D-Day for UK...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks that way BB. UNC looked very good without Hansbrough today. Ed Davis and Zeller played great. Zeller had 17 points, and Davis had 10 points and 14 rebounds. The talent assembling down in Chapel Hill is downright filthy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

still won't sweep duke

feel free to stick that in your signature too, chief


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> still won't sweep duke
> 
> feel free to stick that in your signature too, chief


Nahh I'm content with proving you wrong once.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

just not thiis one cause you know im right


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> just not thiis one cause you know im right


----------

